# A prayer would be good



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine's Maya had fallen last week on her head, but thankfully she seems to be recovering nicely. They were all here on Monday and we had a nice day. Maya stayed in a pen all day and was quiet happy and content.

But Lola is having a serious problem at the moment and she is in the hospital up in Redbank. (This all happened on Tuesday morning)

View attachment 96054


Elaine is a private person and hasn't told anyone about this yet and she is very very upset. Please say a prayer for little Miss Lola - she is just one year old and has the sweetest personality of any dog I've ever met. ......I'll tell you more about it later when I ask her if it's ok.....it's really serious. It was no one's fault...it's congenital.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH NO, Pat...I can't believe Elaine is having to go through this, especially right after her huge scare with Maya. I am really hoping and praying Lola recovers soon. Poor Elaine...please let her know she's in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

Of course, my thoughts and prayers will be with Elaine and Lola. Please let us know more when you can.

Debbie


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no Pat so sorry to hear about little Lola,will be sending prayers to them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Elaine, Lola and all her furry family are in my thoughts and prayers, Pat.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are going out for little Lola!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. Poor Elaine. Prayers of course rayer: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Pat, I feel so badly for Elaine. Please let her know that little Lola will be in my prayers. Please give her a special hug from me. I really like Elaine a lot and was so happy to meet her at your house along with her sweet little babies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! Prayers and thoughts for sweet Lola!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad for Lola, sending prayers for her and Elaine. And I'm glad to hear that Maya is doing well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- My heart is just breaking for Elaine. I know how much she adores her fluffs. I've been praying and praying for Maya and now will add Lola to my prayers.

You know that it seems as if when all our SM group prayers, we often work miracles.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for sweet baby Lola!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My prayers are with Elaine and Lola, Pat. Please update us if it is okay with Elaine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Pat -- I'm so sorry. Poor Elaine - she's such a terrific person and she adores her little ones so much. To have these two terrible things happen nearly at once is so sad. Sending prayers that Lola will be alright. rayer: Come on sweetie. You have to pull through this. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent for Maya and Lola.rayer:rayer:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Pat, just seeing this. Please let Elaine know that her little Lola and she are in my thoughts and prayers. So glad to hear that Maya is doing well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers are being said for Lola.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry for Elaine, she has been through enough. I will be praying for Lola and Maya


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh how awful. I'll be praying for Lola and Elaine.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Elaine! I do pray Lola will get better and I'm glad to hear Maya is coming along.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any update, Pat?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine is going up there with her daughter today.....she has decided to put Lola out of her misery. All the doctors in both the vet and neurologist's office have told her it's the best thing to do at this point. 

She is beyond devistated.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no! Pat I'm so sorry to hear this news. Please tell Elaine that I am thinking of her and that I'm keeping both her and Lola in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Please tell Elaine I am praying and sending good thoughts for her and Lola.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how awful! toughts and prayers are with her and Lola!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Pat. I just can't believe it. :smcry: I'm so sorry. What was Lola displaying as far as being ill? I'm assuming it must have been something neurological. How old is Lola? Please, please pass on my prayers for Elaine, Lola and her family.rayer: This must be so hard on her. 
Too much sadness today for our beloved little dogs.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

prayers for little lola , hoping everything turns out ok and that she gets better soon , hugs to elaine.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Terribly sad for all :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry::smcry:This is just unbelievable. Lola having to be put down. She's so young and so adorable. Elaine must be beside herself. I know that I would be. I will be sending prayers for Elaine and will continue praying for Maya. Lola -- RIP.:crying:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg thats what i get for not reading the last thread , i am so so sorry


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lola is one year old. She has congential Minengis (spelling?) where tissue is missing where the neck hits the spinal column. Evidenly it was always there but she knew not to turn her head in a certain way (?) maybe? On Friday the dogs were out in the yard to do their business for a few minutes, just at that time the neighbor drove up...opened the car door and their big dog came running out - running up and down the other side of the fence. Elaine's two yorkie boys were running up and down the fence too and trampled Lola in the process. Elaine had said that Lola was screaming all the way into the house but she thought the pup was just scared. Everything seemed ok the rest of the weekend until Tuesday mid morning. All of a sudden Lola just started screaming in pain...out of nowhere! She was in her wire crate supposedly eating her breakfast. Elaine immediately drove her to the vets office - after all of the doctors there examined her and taking exays they all concurred thinking it was congential and not from an injury. She went up to Redbank because her vet said he/she was the best neurologist around. 

After the MRI and examination she was given three choices. 
1 - let her "go" right now
2 - operate. But then they told her Lola was too small for the operation
3 - keep her on anti inflamitories and pain meds for a few days to see if there is any change. There hasn't. Lola can't move - she's paralyzed and there's no cure. If she moves in the slightest she's in extreme pain.

So this afternoon she's going up to say her last goodbye. She is truly heartbroken. How could this happen so suddenly? She was fine on Monday.......it's just way too sad....

thanks for listening to me ramble on.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Could this day get any sadder? Red Bank is the best vet to go to. They are incredible there. If they advised her then I'm sure it's the best thing to do. My deepest condolences to Elaine. Gosh....just so sad.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so sad , these little ones are so fragile . breaks my heart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - please share my condolences with Elaine - I am thinking of her and will be keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with Elaine.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's just heartbreaking please tell Elaine I'm thinking about her today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Pat, I read your last post made me sick in my heart. I am so sorry:crying 2: she's giving Lola the greatest gift of love in not letting her suffer


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little girl. My thoughts are with Elaine and you, Pat. I know you loved her too from the way you wrote about her.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear this - i cant stop crying. Lola was so young its just not fair. Please give all my love to Elaine, she must be absolutely devastated. You must be too, knowing them so well. Sometimes life can be so bloody cruel xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG!!  poor baby, only a year too. How incredibly sad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- wasn't Elaine showing Lola? I know she's the one that you wanted when Elaine had you baby sit them. This is just so tragic.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poo. What an adorable little angel. So sad. 

Sweet Lola, just looking at your pretty, sweet face I fell in love with you. Now, I feel a hole in my heart that your sweetness should leave the earth so very soon. So many love you. Bless you little one.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no.......I am so sorry for Elaine. Lola was such a beautiful baby....This is so upsetting and sad. I know you will be there are her Pat......:heart:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So tragic, but Elaine made the best decision she could. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, please tell Elaine I am so sorry and that my thoughts are with her. She made such an unselfish choice in order to help Lola not feel any more pain and be at peace now.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

How aweful. i'm so sorry


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

This is so very sad to read ...My heart goes out to Elaine.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Please let Elaine know that our heart is breaking for her and her loss. It was a brave and very loving thing she did to let Lola go. Give her my condolences. And, thanks for sharing with us, Pat.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a tragic loss of her precious Lola.
How brave and giving of Elaine to let Lola find peace.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rest in peace sweet little Lola. She was only one year old. She was a natural in the show ring and had her first point already without ever having a handling class. She loved all people and dogs. She was almost too perfect, I guess God noticed that and wanted her for himself. 

Even Stan loved her, he offered to buy her from Elaine. She was always on his lap when they came to visit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::sorry:

She was lovely Pat---I know you will miss her. It really isn't suppose to be this way. She was far too young.
Sweet baby.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Sending prayers to Elaine & Lola. I'm so sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pat, please tell Elaine how sorry I am. This is so tragic.:crying::crying:She absolutely did the right thing for little Lola. I had to have my first Malt put down and it was one of the hardest things I ever did. I loved my Noah so much.:crying: :grouphug: to you and Elaine.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh no, i've been worried about Maya and now this, i feel so horrible for Elaine! 
what a precious little baby.:smcry:
my thought and prayers are with Elaine.:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Again...in shock. She was a beautiful little girl. Never EVER would I have guessed something like this was wrong with her. She was the picture of health. Pat..I know you loved her. I'm so sorry. Please let Elaine know how sorry we all are and that she, and you, are in our prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lola, how very sad. I'll be keeping Elaine in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am soooo sorry for Elaine and for you Pat. Elaine made a courageous decision.:grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

What a tragic loss...I am so sorry Elaine for your loss...and know how hard it is to stay brave...hugs to both you and Pat too....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am just now seeing this. I am soooo sorry for Elaine and all who loved little Lola. She was indeed a beauty. :crying 2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Want to hear a strange coincidence? At the very moment Lola was being let out of her pain....her father became a champion.  it's almost scary....


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so sad and I know it must be the hardest decision to make for your friend Elaine!

I'm very sorry for her and little Lola! Sending my warmest wishes and prayers to her and entire family in those hard time. 

RIP, little girl! Elaine has done the right thing, no pains or suffering for little Lola! 


Alexandra


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My fairy godmother assured me, at a very hard time in my life, that life is 75% beautiful and 25% hard. That sounds fair to me. I just keep going back to sweet, beautiful little Lola's picture, and I can't stop crying....until my Raybie comes and licks my tears away.
I'm sure that Elaine has someone to lick her tears away. It doesn't end the pain, but it eases the pain when someone licks you tears....even if they are just selfishly tasting delicious salt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm sorry but I was away all weekend without the internet. I read what you posted about how Lola was injured and can't stop crying thinking about it. Poor Lola.:smcry: And poor Elaine. :crying 2: Now wonder she made the decision to put her down. It must have been excruciatingly painful for Elaine to see her little doll baby that way. Please give Elaine hugs and kisses from me. She's such a wonderful woman with such a big heart and she's been through so much lately. Just doesn't seem fair. She's so lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Please tell Elaine that I send my condolences. This is such heartbreaking news. My heart goes out to Elaine.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

This is so tough and so unexpected! May Lola R.I.P. Please send my love and condolences to Elaine. She must be going through such a tough time, first with Maya's incident and now with Lola. Bless her heart!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, can you give us an up-date on little Maya? Just thinking about all of you & her!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat... please tell Elaine I am so very sorry to hear the bad news. :crying:

I've been in the Red Bank neuro department with kodie and they did all they could do i'm sure of it... they took great care of my little guy. The scariest thing I have seen so far as a dog owner is neurological issues... they are something you cant control at all... not even a neurologist can cure them. Lola's story kinda reminds me of kodie... he never had an episode were he couldnt walk until AFTER he was pushed by kelsie and he hit his head... it trigged an underlying congential malformation that was always there and for 6yrs went unknown. Neuro problems are just heart wrenching to watch too... :crying: I will keep all of you in my prayers... if you guys need anything you know how to connect me.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Pat,

I am deeply sorry for Elaine.
She is in my prayers.
Sending hugs to you and your dear friend :grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

So sorry & sad to read about sweet Lola. Sending Elaine & Pat positive thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just heard this news...gosh...this is so terribly sad. Poor Elaine, I'm sure she is not believing what just happened. I keep thinking of poor sweet Lola..my heart is breaking for them.:crying 2:


----------

